# Some of my North American bottles



## waiting for codd (Nov 25, 2021)

Out here we get very few US bottles. Only the occasional medicine or essence. Here’s a few of mine. Both the Warner’s and dr sheldons have a US and Australian city on them. The bottle next to the Warner’s is An unusual patent that had a glass stopper. Don’t know the rarity of some of these items but I imagine them to be common


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 26, 2021)

waiting for codd said:


> Out here we get very few US bottles. Only the occasional medicine or essence. Here’s a few of mine. Both the Warner’s and dr sheldons have a US and Australian city on them. The bottle next to the Warner’s is An unusual patent that had a glass stopper. Don’t know the rarity of some of these items but I imagine them to be common


Patented Gravitating stopper bottle. Here is what the stopper looked like. Nice bottles. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 26, 2021)

I didn't know those Northrop and Lyman bottles were distributed overseas.  They're extremely common here, one of our most common patent meds although still a very nice looking bottle.  Most of the US ones are common as well although I'm not familiar with the Sherman's and I can't make out the name on the hair restorer to the right of the Warner's, doesn't look familiar to me.  I never knew that Warner's had an Australian bottle, I know some of those overseas Warner's can be very collectible although I have no idea how common the Australian one is.


----------



## waiting for codd (Nov 26, 2021)

Australian one comes in a couple of variants. Some are very rare and highly sort after. Most common ones are honey amber with a blob top embossed Melbourne down the bottom. Hair restorer Is mrs S. A. Allen’s world hair restorer


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 26, 2021)

waiting for codd said:


> Australian one comes in a couple of variants. Some are very rare and highly sort after. Most common ones are honey amber with a blob top embossed Melbourne down the bottom. Hair restorer Is mrs S. A. Allen’s world hair restorer


That Allen's rings a bell now, not one I remember coming across in person but I think it's a fairly common one down in the States.


----------



## waiting for codd (Nov 27, 2021)

Some more I picked up today


----------



## waiting for codd (Nov 28, 2021)

Anyone know how rare these are?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 28, 2021)

I see them often enough that I don't believe any are uncommon but I'm not sure about the color on the middle one. Other will know. Color is king. They sure are nice.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## waiting for codd (Nov 28, 2021)

Thanks. 
they were very cheap so it’s hard to go wrong


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Nov 28, 2021)

Really nice bottles- I like that amber one you just scored.  Are you in Canada, (or?)


----------



## waiting for codd (Nov 29, 2021)

No, Australia. 
unfortunately the amber one has a few chips but is quite nice. 
i think that these bottles came out of Victoria park in Brisbane once. 
Unfortunately not anymore as it’s illegal to dig but quite a few came out of there in its day


----------

